
The First Image Ever of a Hydrogen Atom's Orbital Structure - ColinWright
http://io9.com/the-first-image-ever-of-a-hydrogen-atoms-orbital-struc-509684901?utm_content=buffer7af87&utm_source=buffer&utm_medium=twitter&utm_campaign=Buffer
======
csense
This is awesome. I wonder how long it will be before this technique shows us
something we don't already know.

~~~
hga
Might be a while. This looks sort of "crude" and I think it would take big
deviation from theory to get people to take such a result seriously. But we
won't know without "looking" ... this is a serious awesome look as you note.
Putting on my chemist's cap, it's nice to see loose, but still probably
worthwhile experimental confirmation of what I learned.

